# So good you could eat them...



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2016)

Just finished up a run of 15 pens with some new corn cob blanks I dyed and stabilized in house. Some voids that required a little CA here and there but all in all I'm happy with how they turned out. all finished with CA and buffed with 0000 steel wool and polished with a little Mylands on the rag.

It's interesting how corn cobs take the dye, I've turned some commercially done ones in the past and the effects I got with the home made ones is comparable. These were red cobs I started with, I think I'll have to find some white corn cobs and try some lighter colors like pink or yellow next....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2016)

Wow, just realized the camera on my phone is starting to go to heck (Known issue with the phone I have after two years of abuse) Time to set up the photo cube and get out the good camera.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2016)

Those are fantastic Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2016)

Mmmmmm.......yummy looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 12, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Just finished up a run of 15 pens with some new corn cob blanks I dyed and stabilized in house. Some voids that required a little CA here and there but all in all I'm happy with how they turned out. all finished with CA and buffed with 0000 steel wool and polished with a little Mylands on the rag.
> 
> It's interesting how corn cobs take the dye, I've turned some commercially done ones in the past and the effects I got with the home made ones is comparable. These were red cobs I started with, I think I'll have to find some white corn cobs and try some lighter colors like pink or yellow next....
> 
> View attachment 94917 View attachment 94918 View attachment 94919


I have some white cobs.........give a holler and I'll send em your way....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

Those are fantastic. I'm digging these corn cob pens. When I win the lotto I'm going have you build me a dozen or more.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2016)

Powerball. I meant powerball.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey when you guys do this casting , can ya stack stuff up like the gals do they're pickles and stuff at the fair. 
Gonna have to bug ol @CWS .....


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Hey when you guys do this casting , can ya stack stuff up like the gals do they're pickles and stuff at the fair.
> Gonna have to bug ol @CWS .....



When I stabilize I just keep packing until the chamber is full, My big one is about 24 inches tall so I can get 3 layers or more of pen blanks on end in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 12, 2016)

Colin, those are sharp! Very nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2016)

Really nice work Colin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 13, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Hey when you guys do this casting , can ya stack stuff up like the gals do they're pickles and stuff at the fair.
> Gonna have to bug ol @CWS .....


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice Colin! I stabilized my first cobs last week with white cobs. I was going to offer to send you some white cobs but little Kevin needs something to do to keep him out of mischief.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 13, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 13, 2016)

I really like the look of those! Neat patterns....... I bet they sucked up the juice though.......


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 13, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I really like the look of those! Neat patterns....... I bet they sucked up the juice though.......


This juice is it thick , thin, stink......kinda like an old mad max film and the juice..... @CWS when you going to run a batch of juice.......


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I really like the look of those! Neat patterns....... I bet they sucked up the juice though.......





Sidecar said:


> This juice is it thick , thin, stink......kinda like an old mad max film and the juice..... @CWS when you going to run a batch of juice.......



Yep, they take a fair amount of juice. It's pretty thin and you do get some bleed out during baking so there are some voids to fill with ca during turning. You do need to be fairly gentle during turning too as even with stabilizing they still are somewhat brittle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Yep, they take a fair amount of juice. It's pretty thin and you do get some bleed out during baking so there are some voids to fill with ca during turning. You do need to be fairly gentle during turning too as even with stabilizing they still are somewhat brittle.


Interesting.........you have to bake the stuff to......geez !
Glad the sawmills easy........


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Glad the sawmills easy........




Have you ever seen a corncob sawmill? They're small but they don't cost much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Have you ever seen a corncob sawmill? They're small but they don't cost much


Run on sqeeeze'ns to !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

